# FOX winning, what does that mean?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't personally watch FOX but I do know it is a more conservative leaning outlet.

So I'm just thinking if more people are watching FOX it is most likely more people support Trump and the Republicans. Granted MSNBC is #2 but CNN is #5.

Ratings are by no means a total accurate barometer but I think this bodes well for the pulse of the nation.

Fox News to end 2017 as most-watched network on cable | TheHill


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I watch some news, a variety of networks so I can draw my own conclusion on which network are dumber, none of them report the news the way it used to be, it’s now all geared toward entertainment, and indoctrination and not accurate information......


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rstanek said:


> none of them report the news the way it used to be, it's now all geared toward entertainment, and indoctrination and not accurate information......


Exactly. When I compare the stories on Fox to what I see, say on CNN, it is like night and day. If it is a negative story on Trump, CNN will talk about it all day but on Fox, you will have to search to find the story... if it is there at all. They all are pushing agendas... not simply reporting the news. Hell, from what I understand lots of these folks on TV aren't actually reporters and are actually classified as entertainers, so they can say what they want... even when obviously untrue or exceptionally biased.

I miss Water Cronkite.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I watch none of them. I'll search the interweb for headlines, then pull from some left and some right news sites. I figure that way I might at least get more of the info to draw my own conclusions. MSM just plain sucks...
I do listen to a few radio programs, but they are getting the same way. No real journalism left in the world.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wasn’t Cronkite the numb nutted d bag that called Vietnam unwinable when the Tet offensive started? The one that virtually destroyed the Viet Cong?

I believe you did not notice the bias because you had limited choice of whom you listened too. I do not think in the history of this great republic that citizens ever got the unvarnished truth consistently from any news outlet bar none. Go back and look at the wild stories published before the Civil war or at the time of the founders.

The election between Adams and Jeffferson was the dirtiest ever. Adams supporters had papers print that Jefferson had a French mistress. Jefferson papers countered (especially in PA) that Adams had a pregnant German mistress he turned out. The resulting anger of the German population in PA cost Adams PA in the electoral college and the election. My point is none of the above reported as fact was true. Yet it was the news.

It has always been about propaganda, money and entertainment of an audience to keep their attention.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I miss Water Cronkite.


Really?

https://www.aim.org/aim-column/the-terrible-truth-about-walter-cronkite/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FOX isn't winning anything. The conservative network has the most viewers simply because an overwhelmingly number of the liberal dimwits don't watch cable delivered news. They get their daily dose of propaganda from Facebook.

What does that mean? Facebook is winning.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> FOX isn't winning anything. The conservative network has the most viewers simply because an overwhelmingly number of the liberal dimwits don't watch cable delivered news. They get their daily dose of propaganda from Facebook.
> 
> What does that mean? Facebook is winning.


It means idiocracy is winning unfortunately...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Wasn't Cronkite the numb nutted d bag that called Vietnam unwinable when the Tet offensive started?


You saying he was wrong? Did I miss something? Did we win that war?

Be like me saying our war against the Taliban is unwinnable. Sure we can win most every battle but that doesn't mean you win the war.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> Really?


Yes, really. I didn't say he was God or perfect... but he was a journalist. You old enough to have watched the news back then?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cronkite was considered the first "newsman" to go opinion on live TV.

After his broadcast, he took a few moments to tell the American people...all was lost.

It's not so much he was wrong...it's that he opened the floodgates for other "reporters" to start giving personal opinions with the "news".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Yes, really. I didn't say he was God or perfect... but he was a journalist. You old enough to have watched the news back then?


63...Cronkite...Huntley/Brinkley....John Chancellor....Roger Mudd...Frank McGee.....

Listened to all of them.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Robie said:


> Cronkite was considered the first "newsman" to go opinion on live TV.
> 
> After his broadcast, he took a few moments to tell the American people...all was lost.
> 
> It's not so much he was wrong...it's that he opened the floodgates for other "reporters" to start giving personal opinions with the "news".


But at least you knew it was his personal opinion. Today's news is all about someone's opinion draped with the "news " cloak...most watchers don't get that. They think it is news and accurate news. Sheeples will never see it

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> You saying he was wrong? Did I miss something? Did we win that war?
> 
> Be like me saying our war against the Taliban is unwinnable. Sure we can win most every battle but that doesn't mean you win the war.


We did not win. That statement went along way into eroding the will to win and further eroding political will due to his stature. JMHO that it lent itself to communist propaganda and a socialist agenda. bias in the news. A different attitude may or may not have made a difference but wiping out the military part of the communist insurgence when you could not find them prior would be a victory. It was squandered.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox News has been #1 for like 8 years running. I watch certain shows on the network, like Tucker Carlson, some Hannity and some of the Ingrahm Angle as well. C-Span is likely the most middle of the road news network or cable news source that you could find.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I get about an hr in the morning to watch fox news, catch a few minutes of local news here in Texas. One of the Fox affiliates here in their hr has Abeline, San Angelo and San Antonio all in one hr in the morning, catch them a few days a week. Other than that, I will read news online straight from location in English. SkyNews, Jordanian Times (good place to go for a MidEast perspective after all the King of Jordan is half american)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

_"If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you read the newspaper, you're mis-informed."_― Mark Twain

Ha,ha, I've always loved that quote. It's so great. @Sasquatch I think the TV news is on it's way out. I think that most of the people who watch TV news are really, really older people who never actually learned to surf the net. They missed that wave. Anyway, granny here in my home is almost 90 and she likes to read the NYTimes fish wrap like all. day. long. She sits at the kitchen table and reads it from cover to cover. Then she watches PBS News Hour in the evening. I actually don't mind, because it's interesting to see the spin they put on things:

Trump bad. Bad, bad, bad. Very bad man. He bad.

I asked granny what the paper is saying about about Telford or Rotherham, and she's like "What? Nope,nothin' there. It does says Trump did a very bad thing.....

I'm really liking the alternative media. People Like Stefan Molyneaux. Good stuff. Forget cable news, it's a joke!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Now....dealing with Facebook and Google....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> But at least you knew it was his personal opinion. Today's news is all about someone's opinion draped with the "news " cloak...most watchers don't get that. They think it is news and accurate news. Sheeples will never see it


You nailed it!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> We did not win. That statement went along way into eroding the will to win and further eroding political will due to his stature. JMHO that it lent itself to communist propaganda and a socialist agenda. bias in the news. A different attitude may or may not have made a difference but wiping out the military part of the communist insurgence when you could not find them prior would be a victory. It was squandered.


I think you are mingling two separate issues into one. Our political leaders had no will to win. They were afraid of the global implications if we did so... similar to Korea.

Then you had the real folks, maybe like Kronkite, who knew fighting in such a place, in such a way was unwinnable... no matter how superior your military or if you won all the battles. No different than today where we are at war with insurgents in far off countries. We have no will to win because as in those other wars, soon as you leave, they take over. Their job is not to win the battles but to win the war by waiting us out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> I think you are mingling two separate issues into one. Our political leaders had no will to win. They were afraid of the global implications if we did so... similar to Korea.
> 
> Then you had the real folks, maybe like Kronkite, who knew fighting in such a place, in such a way was unwinnable... no matter how superior your military or if you won all the battles. No different than today where we are at war with insurgents in far off countries. We have no will to win because as in those other wars, soon as you leave, they take over. Their job is not to win the battles but to win the war by waiting us out.


From what I have read, the Tet offensive decimated the Cong. The war was then dominated by the Northern communists. I understand the principles of insurgency warfare. Tet violated that. The Viet Cong came out of their holes into the open and were crushed. The Southern communists thought they had just lost but the anti war sentiments in part spurred on by "unwinable"turned military victory into political defeat. Just what I read being as I was in first grade at this time. Perhaps those that lived it, experienced it have different views. So I do believe that the events are inter connected to a degree.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

"The Huntley–Brinkley Report was an American evening news program that aired on NBC from October 29, 1956, to July 31, 1970. It was anchored by Chet Huntley in New York City, and David Brinkley in Washington, D.C." This is what I grew up watching. "Just the facts mam just the facts"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Wasn't Cronkite the numb nutted d bag that called Vietnam unwinable when the Tet offensive started? The one that virtually destroyed the Viet Cong?
> 
> I believe you did not notice the bias because you had limited choice of whom you listened too. I do not think in the history of this great republic that citizens ever got the unvarnished truth consistently from any news outlet bar none. Go back and look at the wild stories published before the Civil war or at the time of the founders.
> 
> ...


Walter Crankcase admitted years later he was a closet left winger, did quite well weaving that position into his broadcasts, I watched him.

The VC were destroyed as a force in the TET operation, we lost because of people like him working the propaganda mill in their (NV) favor.

The second reason we lost was because of that ASSHOLE LBJ micro managing the war, caused lots of pilots their lives with absurd PC tactics.

We are faced with the same situation today only 10 times worse with the media..

I miss Walter Winchell.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

The way I see it on most carriers the only option you have for even a slightly conservative view is fox. While on the other hand you have many outlets for liberal media. PBS CNN MSNBC you know the ones. I think of it as running someone against an incumbent. They’re just drawing numbers away from the ticket holder.


----------

